# D'Wyatt's tanks



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Please check out some pictures of D'Wyatt's set ups here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/albums.php?set_albumListPage=4

Those red discus are the size of a plate. I've never seen a discus that big and that healthy looking. Maybe D'Wyatt will tell more about them - they are definitely top of the line, imported, super expensive fish.

I'll add text to the pictures later today.

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice! I like that rack a lot, what size tanks are on there?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a cool setup! I'd love to hear more about it!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have no idea about the volumes. I'd guess 20 gal tanks.

I wish D'Wyatt posted here he can tell you a ton of stuff, tricks, and about DIY things that work for sure.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

:shock: So, that's what he does with the plants. He grows assorted bait with them!


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

We should have a meeting there sometime. 
Are you a discs breeder, D'Wyatt?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Quiet,

I'm not sure that D'Wyatt posts here. If you want to hook up with him PM me and I will ask him. Nicest guy you woul ever meet.

--Nikolay


----------

